# Back to Job Hunting



## SparkySA (25/6/20)

Hey guys 

I was just let go , if you guys Know of any people look for IT/telecoms/wifi/cctv in the west rand area, it would help greatly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was just let go , if you guys Know of any people look for IT/telecoms/wifi/cctv in the west rand area, it would help greatly


Sheeet , sorry Sparks , job hunting is very tricky at the mo , but will keep my ear to the ground.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/6/20)

Sorry to hear @SparkySA , I’ll keep an ear open for you as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BeaLea (25/6/20)

Sorry to hear this @SparkySA 
Especially at this time. I'll ask a few friends and family and hopefully they know of something

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (25/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was just let go , if you guys Know of any people look for IT/telecoms/wifi/cctv in the west rand area, it would help greatly



Sorry to hear that @Sparky.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (25/6/20)

Best of luck man. It's not easy being without a job, but keep your head up and keep fighting 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mrh (25/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was just let go , if you guys Know of any people look for IT/telecoms/wifi/cctv in the west rand area, it would help greatly


Good luck Sparky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (26/6/20)

@SparkySA send me your CV pls I will try to help you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

